# In-laws



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm just curious during or after your split have you remained in touch with your in-laws? I lost my mother when I was 4. Both grandmothers died last April. My mother in law was the next best thing to a mom to me. We had a great relationship. I took her to the spa on her birthday, sent her flowers for Mother's Day, Christmas, etc.. I would call her and talk to her about things that were bothering me. I did send her a Christmas card with a letter thanking her for all the years of love, friendship and support she gave me. That was two months ago. Still have not heard boo from her. I did tell her in the letter if it was too awkward for her to keep in touch I would understand, but not a letter, card or e-mail. Maybe we weren't as close as I thought? I know the old saying blood is thicker than water, but I honestly thought I would have heard from her by now. I kind of get angry with her but then I just get sad because it's just another person I have lost again in my life. This SUCKS!!!!


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Well in my situation for the most part the immediate family and i were never really close but since this has all happened they have reached out to me becuase they have seen what my stbxw has done.. She initially has blamed me for everything thing telling them what a bad guy I was but these peopla have known me for almost 16 years they knew she had found someone else and was just making excuses...

My stbxw has an aunt and uncle that I am very close with.. they said no matter what happens or is said they still want e in thier lives.. He uncle still hasnt spoken with mer and its been almost 4 months.. he is pissed as to the way she has treated me and portrayed me during this...

but your right for the most part blood is thicker.... be thankfull for what you have 1nurse... you have such a great outlook you have even inspired me .......


----------

